
Show HN: Created open source projects on Github? Great! Time to service them - ZARVIS
https://zarvis.ai
======
monsterbin
This is code as a service! CAAS!!!

~~~
ZARVIS
You're right!

Open source communities are extremely good at developing code together.

We believe open source communities can develop service together, although it
is not very common today.

